# Dogs that can drive a Mini Cooper.



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

This is too cool. A trainer in NZ taught 3 dogs to drive in order to help raise awareness for the SPCA. I can NOT stop watching. They are so dang funny.



Meet Porter. The World's First Driving Dog. - YouTube


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love it. Definitely gets your attention.


----------



## Umm Mohamed (Nov 25, 2012)

Amazing intelligent dog..
:0


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

so awesome!
if they trained a GSD, the dog would probably be speeding 
I can just imagine them taking the car for a spin after a deer!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

RebelGSD said:


> so awesome!
> if they trained a GSD, the dog would probably be speeding
> I can just imagine them taking the car for a spin after a deer!



 Mine would be taking themselves for a ride since that is their favorite thing. 

I read one article that talked about the training and it said that the Mini did get away from one of the dogs and take off down the track. They put a device on the car that limited the speed but in one of the training sessions the device came off and when the dog hit the accelerator the car took off to about 30km/hr. They had to chase it down the track.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My son sent me the link to that story. I told him that I was NOT letting the GSDs drive _my_ MINI!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I would never be able to get to work, if my dogs could drive my jeep. they would always be cruising around :laugh:


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

dogfaeries said:


> My son sent me the link to that story. I told him that I was NOT letting the GSDs drive _my_ MINI!


LOL, my son sent it to me, too! He said and I quote "Here you go, mom, your 3 most favorite things in the world, Dogs, MINIs and New Zealand." He hit the nail on the head!

Here's my current MINI, Mozart. None of my dogs is driving, ever!


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

I guess he comes by it naturally, but Icon is a Subie fan.
He does drive a little fast sometimes and could pay a bit more attention to the road, but he will never text while behind the wheel.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I think this ad is incredible. It really sheds a new light on shelter dogs and how intelligent some are. I feel like they have a bad rep..


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Okay, now I have to go take a photo of one of the girls in the driver's seat of the MINI...


----------

